# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Πότε "βάφουμε" ??

## daras

θα ηθελα να μαθω εφοσον καποιος αποφασισει να χρησιμοποισει χρωστικη για το κοκκινο χρωμα.....ποτε πρεπει να το κανει?? ποτε βαφουμε τα ενηλικα καναρινια ακριβως...και ποτε τα μικρουλια??
ευχαριστω.

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι αναλογως τι ράτσα θελουμε να βάψουμε Πανο!!!!! εσυ για τι ρατσα ενδιαφερεσαι???

----------


## Θοδωρής

Για τα απλα κοκκινα εχω ακουσει (δεν εχω και δεν εχω εφαρμωσει) πως για τα μικρα ξεκινας το βαψημο πριν ακομα η καναρα κανει τα αυγα .
Δηλαδη δινεις στην καναρα χρωστικη για να αρχιζει το μικρο να βάφεται ήδη απο το αυγο .
Στα ενήλικα θα σου ελεγα στην πτεροροια

----------


## 11panos04

Χμ,χμ....παμε  να τα παρουμε οοοοολα απ την αρχη.Πρωτα-πρωτα,στους νεοσσους.Αν τα πουλια ειναιι ΜΗ μωσαικα,τοτε το βαψιμο ξεκινα ηδη απ την προετοιμασια της θηλυκιας,πχ σε ενα κοκκινο λιποχρωμικο,θα δωσεις ηδη χρωστικη στην αυγοτροφη της θηλυκιας πριν ζευγαρωσει.Το χρωμα θα περασει στο αυγο,και χρωστικη θα εχει καί η αυγοτροφη των μικρων απο τη γεννηση τους.Τα μωσαικου τυπου πουλια τωρα,καθως κ τα λιποχρωμικα,τα οποια θελει ο εκτροφεας να βγαλει με λευκους οδηγους,πρεπει να παρουν απο την προετοιμασια της θηλυκιας αυγοτροφη για ασπρα καναρινια,κι ΟΧΙ βραστο αυγο,γιατι ο κροκος δινει θαμπο χρωμα,προς την ωχρα.Στις 35-37 περιπου ημερες,οταν η ουρα ειναι περιπου ενος ποντου κ κατι,παιρνουν αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα με χρωστικη.Το κακο με τα λιποχρωμικα με λευκους οδηγους ειναι πως το ωραιο βαψιμο ειναι για μια χρονιά μόνο,γιατι την επομενη,αλλαζουν ολο το πτερωμα.Οι ενηλικοι τωρα,λιγο πριν την πτερορροια,πότε αρχιζει ακριβως,δεν υπαρχει...κατα τα μέσα Ιουλιου ας πουμε προς τελη,παιρνουν αυγοτροφη με χρωστικη κ μετα την ολοκληρωση του πτερωματος,3 μερες τη βδομαδα για συντηρηση,σε περιπτωση που καποιο φτερο πεσει,να προλαβει να παρει χρωμα.

Φιλικα

----------


## panos70

Στα μικρα μωσαικακια που οπως νωμιζω οτι ενδιαφερεται ο Πανος ,απο την 48 μερα της ζωης τους και μετα μεχρι την πρωτη πτεροροια και για τα ενηλικα ,μολις δεις οτι ξεκιναει η πτεροροια τους τοτε τα δινεις εντατικα,για τα μαυροκοκκινα που εχεις οτι ισχυει και για τα κοκκινα ,μολις η καναρα κανει την φωλια τοτε ξεκινας τη χρωστικη

----------


## daras

εχω 1 ζευγαρι μαυροκοκκινα(εντονο και χιονε) ...και 1 ζευγος αχατη κοκκινο μωσαικο με μαυροκοκκινο χιονε (η μωσαικο ενδιαμεσο..δεν μπορεσε να γινει αναγνωριση)..και απο προχθες (να ειναι καλα ο Πανος) και 1 ζευγος λευκα κοκκινα μωσαικα.
δεν εδωσα καθολου χρωστικη στα θηλυκα και εχω αυγα απο τα 2 πρωτα ζευγη (επισης και εναν νεοσσο απο την πρωτη γεννα του 2ου ζευγους). τα λευκα κοκ.μωσαικα τωρα τα προετοιμαζω.
αν καταλαβα καλα μιας και δεν εδωσα πιο πριν χρωστικη...στα μαυροκοκκινα δινω πλεον χρωστικη με το που θα γεννηθουν τα μικρα (αν πανε ολα καλα)....ενω στα μωσαικα δε δινω παρα μονο αφου γινουν 35-37 ημερων (μετραμε απο την εκκολαψη??). αυτο παλι με τους οδηγους δε το καταλαβα καθολου
αν ειναι ευκολο θα εκτιμουσα καποιες διευκρινηστικες πληροφοριες...

αν δε παρουν τα μικρα χρωστικη....ουτε η μανα τους....οταν μεγαλωσουν και μπουν στην πρωτη πτερορροια...και παρουν χρωστικη..θα βαφουν κανονικα...ή θα υπαρξει επιπτωση που δε βαφτηκαν εξαρχης??

----------


## panos70

Οχι Πανο πριν απο την 48 μερα γιατι τζαμπα χαλας τη χρωστικη γιατι τα μικρα μετα την 48-50 απο την εκολαψη αρχιζουν να αλαζουν τα πουπουλα τους,αυτο με τους οδηγους ειναι τα μεγαλα φτερα πτησεις ,γιαυτο τα μαροκοκκινα και κοκκινα τα ξεκιναμε απο τη φωλια της θηλυκιας να δινουμε χρωστικη για να βαφουν και αυτα τα οποια δεν αλαζουν απο τη στιγμη που θα βγουν σε σχεσει με τα αλα πουπουλα των νεοσσων και θελουμε να εχουν ηδη παρει χρωμα οι ριζες τους απο το αυγο ακομη αλιως δεν θα ειναι σωστα χρωματισμενα

----------


## daras

παιδια θα μπορουσα να εχω μια απαντηση στο παρακατω??



> αν δε παρουν τα μικρα χρωστικη....ουτε η μανα τους....οταν μεγαλωσουν και μπουν στην πρωτη πτερορροια...και παρουν χρωστικη..θα βαφουν κανονικα...ή θα υπαρξει επιπτωση που δε βαφτηκαν εξαρχης??


ισως ειναι αυτονοητο για εσας....αλλα οχι για μενα. αν ενα πουλακι δε παρει καθολου χρωστικη για ενα χρονο....και το βαψω για πρωτη φορα στην πτερορροια του μετα απο ενα χρονο....θα βαφει πληρως ?? 
ευχαριστω.

----------


## daras

παιδια μηπως καποιος ξερει την απαντηση στην πιο πανω ερωτηση??

----------


## mitsman

Τα μωσαικα σιγουρα θα βαφτουν...... το θεμα ειναι οτι καναρινια που θελουν χρωστικη πριν ακομη απο την γεννηση τους, τι αποτελεσμα θα εχουμε???? δεν ξερω Πανο.... θα σου πει καποιο παιδι που ξερει.... εγω ΔΕΝ ξερω τετοια πραγματα!

----------


## panos70

Αν το ξεκηνισεις χρωστικη μολις αντιληφθεις την πτεροροια θα βαφει κανονικα ειτε ειναι μωσαικο ειτε ειναι κοκκινο.......φυσικα η ποιοτητα της χρωστικης και  και ο τροπος θα φερουν το καταλληλο αποτελεσμα

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστω!!

----------


## takism3

καλησπερα αν βαλεις σε καποιο καναρινι οχι μωσαικο αλλα κοκκινο χρωστικη απο τη πτεροροια και μετα τα φτερα του (φτερα πτησης)δε θα βαφτουν ειναι οπως βλεπεις καποια κοκκινα καναρινια με ασπρα φτερα..αν ειναι αχατες η μαυροκοκκινα δε θα φαινεται τοσο πολυ..δεν εινα ιμεγαλη η αντιθεση..

----------


## ΠΟΤΗΣ

Καλησπέρα ,

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ για τους κόκκινους αχάτες , πρέπει οποσδήποτε να πάρουν χρωστική τα πουλιά για να διατηρήσουν το χρώμα τους?
και επίσης εαν σε καναρίνια κίτρινα για παράδειγμα προσθεσουμε χρωστική κατα την εκκόλαψη των αυγών και μετά τα μικρά θα πάρουν άλλο χρωμα πχ πορτοκαλί?
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για όποιων μπορεί να μου δώσει απαντήσεις.

----------


## takism3

φιλε μου οτι εχει κοκκινο θελει χρωστικη...αλλιως θα μεινουν πορτοκαλι δε χανουν τελειως το χρωμα τους αλλα κοκκινα δε θα τα δεις ποτε..ας ειναι αχατες και οτι αλλο...ναι αν δωσεις χρωστικη σε κιτρινα θα γινουν απο πορτοκαλι ανοιχτο εως σκουρο...αλλα θα εχουν και κιτρινα μεσα...δεν αξιζει να τα ταισεις χρωστικη απλα για να γινουν πορτοκαλι και οταν αλλαζουν κανα φτερο να ειναι τρικολορ....

----------


## 11panos04

Οχι,ο τι ειναι με χρωστικη κοκκινο,ειτε κοκκινο λιποχρωμικο,ειτε μαυροκοκκινο,αν δε βαφει,θα φαινεται πορτοκαλι,θα φαινεται οτι δε βαφτηκε.Τα λιποχρωμικα περισσοτερο,γιατι τα μαυροκοκκινα ειναι πιο σκουρα απ τη φυση τους,εχουν και το μαυρο που κοβει το χρωμα,αλλα καί αυτα θα φαινονται πορτοκαλιά.Και το βαψιμο απ ο  τι πληροφορηθηκα και το διασταυρωσα απο δυο εκτροφεις του συλλογου,ξεκινά στο μήνα πανω,οταν περιπου δηλαδη τα μικρα αυτονομούνται,γιατι απ τη στιγμη που θα φανει κοκκινη η κουτσουλια,μεχρι να αφομοιωθει το χρωμα απ το πουλι,χρειαζονται 4-5 ημερες.

Φιλικα

----------

